
Ask HN: Where can a hacker find news? - chrisdotcode
Besides Hacker News, what other resources exist for someone who wants to stay up-to-date with the latest tech, and what&#x27;s going on in the tech world?<p>Say you were cryogenically frozen for 5 years, and just woke up this morning. What sites should you visit to learn about the latest version of AngularQuery 3.5?
======
shubhamjain
Well honestly, do you really need to? How useful it would to know name of
every upcoming startup or every new technology. If it would be relevant
enough, you would know it already.

I started reading Hacker News for staying up-to-date but lately, more than
news what has become important for me is, insights. I read comments here first
because the insights and advices they give are incredibly useful, much more
than links themselves.

------
dabent
[https://pinboard.in/popular/](https://pinboard.in/popular/) <\-- Isn't
strictly a hacker site, but has lots of technical links. I check that site and
Hacker News daily.

~~~
charlietran
The links from here are great, and I also recommend the better-designed
[http://pinpopular.in/](http://pinpopular.in/)

------
smoyer
If I was cryogenically frozen for 5 years, I hope I'd wake up and just get
used to living for a while. Once I'm ready to get back into the game (assuming
I don't choose another career altogether), I think it would be important to
read up on general trends first - Perhaps technology trends from Wired and
Business Insider?

~~~
ryandvm
If I woke up in 5 years to find out we're still talking about JavaScript I'd
go back to sleep...

~~~
acheron
If I were frozen in 2005 and woke up today, and someone told me "You know
what's big on the web now? Javascript and animated GIFs!" I'd start walking
back to the freezer. And if they added "Oh, and in politics, Bush and Clinton
are running for president," I'd start running.

~~~
smoyer
Please don't wake me up during _ANY_ presidential election year - and as the
election cycle seems to get longer and longer, it would be harder and harder
to wake up at all. Good thing I stopped watching politics at all a few years
ago. The only irritant left is the signs along the road (but closing my eyes
while I'm driving doesn't seem a viable solution).

------
chisleu
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

These guys have some really great interviews and articles from time to time.
They don't have "news" per se, but the "stuff the internet says on
scalability" is pretty great and they interview technical leads for great tech
businesses.

It is definitely more of a journal format though.

------
fao_

        Slashdot (https://slashdot.org)
        Lambda The Ultimate (https://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)
        HN classic (https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)
        Charged (http://weekly.char.gd/)
    

Of the four, Charged would probably be the most useful to you, as I've noticed
that tends to lean towards tech a bit.

------
h43k3r
[http://kukuruku.co/](http://kukuruku.co/) \- Mainly on Engineering.

------
tarkeshwarsingh
We have built an app for this purpose called Shortr. It' still in beta(only
android) and not really ready. Here's the website:
[http://getshortrapp.com](http://getshortrapp.com). If you like the idea, then
please join our beta.

------
greato
Hi. I set up a site called
[https://www.totalitarian.info](https://www.totalitarian.info)

It's an invite only anonymous link aggregator

~~~
Mandatum
Fix your SSL cert

------
markmarrk
Mailing lists are hugely helpful to passively monitor different tech domains
in addition to your regular sources.

You wouldn't find one specifically about AngularQuery but if I was following
for news in that domain I'd add
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/) to my list as an
example.

------
chrisdotcode
This is a list I've compiled thus far:

    
    
        * reddit.com/r/programming
        * lobste.rs
        * techcrunch.com

------
hodder
[https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending)

------
npguy
[http://talll.com](http://talll.com) is an organized list of feeds. Will not
solve your issue on angularquery though.

------
brador
I'd check skimfeed at [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com)

800 tech news links on that front page alone.

------
mikegreenspan
I recommend [https://www.techmeme.com/](https://www.techmeme.com/)

~~~
basch
[http://techmeme.com/river](http://techmeme.com/river) is my preference.

how this isnt the top answer every time, I will never know.

------
imjacobclark
[http://devnews.today](http://devnews.today)

------
aethertron
qz.com is good for business news including tech (and has very nice design),
but not so much for the nuts and bolts of programming stuff.

